# Newbie



## baldwisa (Apr 20, 2012)

Wanted to fish the New Cumberland dam. Never fish in the Ohio before. I have a 16ft Sylvan with a 60hp and a 9.9 kicker. Any tips? Do you drift or anchor?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm home now, so I'll jump on this one & try to help you out..

#1,,,, Where do you live, abouts?
What would you like to catch, or fish for?
? 2012. Do you use the OGF 'search' box? Like, search 'Ohio River', New Cumberland Dam, O R sauger & or eyes?

If you need any more info,,, I might be able to send you 500 pictures, & 'SHOW YA' where they were caught.


----------



## baldwisa (Apr 20, 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------

